# With anarchy being the new norm, I just ordered a dash cam



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!

Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


Never had to use it for Uber, but mine got me out of 2 tickets on the spot.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Never had to use it for Uber, but mine got me out of 2 tickets on the spot.


Typically, I'm a layed back person. I try not to speed. I will do 5 miles over the speed limit, and I think LE looks for those doing 10 or higher. However, in my area, people drive crazy until they crash. That is when the citations usually start. I got a warning a couple years ago, for doing 11 miles over the limit.

Last week, the cops called us to transport a demon possessed elderly women from an extended stay motel. She was foaming out the mouth and all. All she wanted was her cat and the cat food, leaving her stuff behind. I demanded my money up front. Just because the cops are there, don't mean I should trust anyone, and have been burnt before. I charged for the fare, plus for the bullshit I was about to go through. Cops was okay with me hauling the nut off ASAP.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Typically, I'm a layed back person. I try not to speed. I will do 5 miles over the speed limit, and I think LE looks for those doing 10 or higher. However, in my area, people drive crazy until they crash. That is when the citations usually start. I got a warning a couple years ago, for doing 11 miles over the limit.


On 101 outside Santa Barbara I was pulled over for changing speed and weaving.

Let's look at my dashcam. The speed control works fine, and I haven't been weaving in in the half hour we viewed at condensed speed.

The cop was looking for drugs.
I got a disapointed "have a nice day"

The second one was running a stop sign.

The GPS showed I slowed to zero.
That cop was nicer.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


I got a dash cam for years now and have protection from the criminals.

They have started arresting people because they are white now, trying to make up for the imaginary imbalance.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Love my VANTRUE Uber Pro, wouldn't do this gig with out it... Period.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Love my VANTRUE Uber Pro, wouldn't do this gig with out it... Period.
> View attachment 472679


It looks nice, I hope you have it bolted somehow, I got cheap Chinese crap but it works. Another feature I will be looking for in the future is cloud based storage real time, now I have microsd only. Mine has 2 camera's front and rear.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> It looks nice, I hope you have it bolted somehow, I got cheap Chinese crap but it works. Another feature I will be looking for in the future is cloud based storage real time, now I have microsd only. Mine has 2 camera's front and rear.


It's so small if it didn't have the LCD screen most passengers would not even notice it. BUT THEM noticing it is exactly the reason I bought it I want them to see that it's on the window and that is recording so they know better than to do any stupid s*** as for bolting it in I don't see the point if someone's going to try to rob you and they are that far up in your car near the windshield there's already a bigger problem than them stealing your camera I use my camera simply as a deterrent too bad behavior And in the instance of a traffic stop or traffic accident.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How does a camera make you safer?
If there is no police, or no law enforcement ... why make a movie?

Save the money for a camera, and buy a small caliber easily concealed hand gun.
In an atmosphere of anarchy, it will be more likely to save your life.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> It's so small if it didn't have the LCD screen most passengers would not even notice it. BUT THEM noticing it is exactly the reason I bought it I want them to see that it's on the window and that is recording so they know better than to do any stupid s*** as for bolting it in I don't see the point if someone's going to try to rob you and they are that far up in your car near the windshield there's already a bigger problem than them stealing your camera I use my camera simply as a deterrent too bad behavior And in the instance of a traffic stop or traffic accident.


I agree, if they are going to try to hurt you the camera isn't going to help unless cloud based because if they succeed they will take the camera also. I am pretty sure when I buy a new one and spend more I will look into getting a bolted version just in case, I also have protection will not get into what but if someone hurts me they better knock me out fast otherwise I will do something they will regret.



UberBastid said:


> How does a camera make you safer?
> If there is no police, or no law enforcement ... why make a movie?
> 
> Save the money for a camera, and buy a small caliber easily concealed hand gun.
> In an atmosphere of anarchy, it will be more likely to save your life.


How about both.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tickets are cash machine for the cities, so expect more tickets in the next few months.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> going to try to hurt you the camera isn't going to help unless cloud based


How is that going to help you.
we are doing away with police.

It'll just make news stories easier ... no law ...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

A dash cam pays for itself in a car crash that isn't your fault.

Whether you are defending yourself from a reckless driver, a crooked cop, or an antifa supersolider, dash cam is your friend.



UberBastid said:


> How does a camera make you safer?
> If there is no police, or no law enforcement ... why make a movie?


Since we don't actually live in an anarchic society and bills have to be paid, insurance companies are interested in dash cam footage. Police may be too, if a crime is committed and has to be reported after the fact.

There are no signs that the police will actually be abolished or that insurance claims will no longer need to be made, so let's not get all Mad Max about not needing dash cams. &#128517;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> How is that going to help you.
> we are doing away with police.
> 
> It'll just make news stories easier ... no law ...


At least the police will be able to see what happened and they will get caught, oh right, they are doing away with the police. Not to mention the benefits of having it with a crash as long as it's not your fault, and what about someone going to Uber with BS which happened to me more than once, very helpful, I know lets stir the pot I am bored.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How is that going to help you.
> we are doing away with police.
> 
> It'll just make news stories easier ... no law ...


This is what all the republican NRA gun nuts have always wanted, let them take the law into their own hands with their guns.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


What camera did you buy?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> You're an idiot
> 
> 
> This is what all the republican NRA gun nuts have always wanted, let them take the law into their own hands with their guns.
> ...


10-4, I was being a smart ass.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> What camera did you buy?


This one...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/with...i-just-ordered-a-dash-cam.401631/post-6294209


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I just ordered a dash cam
> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side


But I thought all taxicabs already came with dash cams that were inward/outward facing for years now?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But I thought all taxicabs already came with dash cams that were inward/outward facing for years now?


Not all, it wasn't a law or anything just up to the owners



Uberguyken said:


> Love my VANTRUE Uber Pro, wouldn't do this gig with out it... Period.
> View attachment 472679


How well this camera show cars behind you if you use it in a normal sedan? In case of getting rear ended for example


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Love my VANTRUE Uber Pro, wouldn't do this gig with out it... Period.
> View attachment 472679


That Piece of Junk pissed me off today when It didn't record an accident I had today...guy ran me off the road.

I'm done with Vanture .. it has missed a number of events the last 1 1/2 years ....

Any Other recommendations .. 128mb min card ...256 mg card .. *Has to work every single time .*.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> That Piece of Junk pissed me off today when It didn't record an accident I had today...guy ran me off the road.
> 
> I'm done with Vanture .. it has missed a number of events the last 1 1/2 years ....
> 
> Any Other recommendations .. 128mb min card ...256 mg card .. *Has to work every single time .*.


Transcend 530 Dash cam.
Dual lens, IR lighting for interior.
Good company

I've had a 520 for 3 years without a problem.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Transcend 530 Dash cam.
> Dual lens, IR lighting for interior.
> Good company
> 
> I've had a 520 for 3 years without a problem.


I'll go take a look ...thanks!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> I'll go take a look ...thanks!


Check out the YouTube videos on hiding the wires.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


Smart move, Man. Sorry to hear things are getting so crazy out there.

Might want to consider some pepper-spray as well. Just make sure you check the taxi regs to be sure it's legal.

https://www.pepper-spray-store.com/collections/tennessee-laws







FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> She was foaming out the mouth and all. All she wanted was her cat and the cat food,


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Transcend 530 Dash cam.
> Dual lens, IR lighting for interior.
> Good company
> 
> I've had a 520 for 3 years without a problem.


Looked at a lot of dashcams past day ... I decided on the Transcend 550 pro ...Amazon has some used ones for $93 (instead of $150) ...supose to include a 64GB sd card ..


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Looked at a lot of dashcams past day ... I decided on the Transcend 550 pro ...Amazon has some used ones for $93 (instead of $150) ...supose to include a 64GB sd card ..
> 
> View attachment 473162
> 
> ...


I recommend Transcend.
They were a major memory provider for the last company I worked for.
We bought a lot of Transcend products without any problems.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I recommend Transcend.
> They were a major memory provider for the last company I worked for.
> We bought a lot of Transcend products without any problems.


Wifi was #1 request, I think I'll like the other little features like Lane Departure warning etc..


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Wifi was #1 request, I think I'll like the other little features like Lane Departure warning etc..


Your getting new features I don't have in my 520. Good deal.

Better price, more features. Bonus!

Buy extra cards. HD eats a lot of memory. You'll need 2 cards per shift.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> How is that going to help you.
> we are doing away with police.





z_z_z_ said:


> This is what all the republican NRA gun nuts have always wanted, let them take the law into their own hands with their guns.


Then WHY is the Democratic Socialist Party making it so that IT IS EASY FOR THE FACIST REPUBLICANS to do it?
Know why?
Because they want civil war and the fall of the United States of America.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> "Anarchy" is the most pure form of true democracy...


When I was 18, and registered to vote.
I listed myself a "practical anarchist".

Real bad idea.
I read it in a science fiction book. It sounded good in the book.

The government didn't like it much.
I was interviewed for hours. I gave them the book.

Eventually they figured out i was just an idiot that read too much.

My folks were not happy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> When I was 18, and registered to vote.
> I listened myself a "practical anarchist".
> 
> Real bad idea.
> ...


I did something similar.
When I was a kid (16 to 19) I toured around Europe. 
Just traveled, worked, traveled ... a hobo in the 60's sense of the word.

I ended up in Berlin. In 1968 it was a real tense place. Even to get there (by train) was an ordeal best seen in old black and white movies.
I was at a party in Berlin. (Lemme tell you something, those Krauts know how to party). Got real drunked up and ended up in their version of the subway (Undergrund) and wound up on the OTHER SIDE of the wall -- with no passport.
OMG.
They kept me for three days and let me go finally once they realized that I wasn't an American spy, but just a stupid kid. I'll never forget right after my arrest an East German officer looking at the dollar bills I had in my pocket. He pointed to one of them and orderd me to READ THIS: I did, it said, "In God We Trust".
He said, "Do you know what the penalty is for possession or distribution of capitalist popoganda is? It is five years in prison - for each occurance. I see you have four of these in your possession ..."
I almost pissed myself.
During those three days I was 'interviewed' for six to eight hours each day. Same questions. 
"Why do you speak German?"
"Where did you learn to speak German?"
"Have you ever been in the employ or service of any government?"
"Do you have family here?"
"Why are you here?"

THEN when I got back to the USA, I wasn't home three days and two FBI cops knocked on my door to ask a few questions about 'what happened in East Germany.'
They interviewed me twice.

In the early 70's and late 60's the cold war was raging - Americans were not widely loved --



UberBastid said:


> Then WHY is the Democratic Socialist Party making it so that IT IS EASY FOR THE FACIST REPUBLICANS to do it?
> Know why?
> Because they want civil war and the fall of the United States of America.





Buck-a-mile said:


> You actually believe that?


I actually believe that there is a LOT going on that we don't know.
And that, if we knew ... it would cause widespread loss of bladder control.
I think that there are forces out there that want to see the fall of the United States of America.
And I think that there are forces WITHIN the United States that are working to that end.
And I believe that some of the stupid kids that think that socialism is the answer are being deceived by those forces. 
In summary, that is what I believe ...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I do believe in rules and regulations for society but I do not support either political party...In other words I am not a politician...I believe in people...

I tend to think of myself as a Constitutionalist in a capitalist society. I believe in protection for people in terms of safety and general well being for all...With that being said, laws must exist to help ensure that is possible...The laws we agree to abide by must be observed by all...Therefore it is necessary to have check and balance systems, as well as, enforcement...While not every decision that is made, I necessarily agree with I understand that by choosing to live in this Truly awesome country, I must accept them for our society to work together as a whole...Does anyone else fell the same way? Can we all focus on the real deal? Perhaps Uber and Lyft, as well as many other companies have skirted laws for far to long to the point where many people became upset. To me it is fine to peacefully protest, but it is not ok to break the law in doing so. If people are breaking the law to protest, then we are no better than what we are protesting...Let's all be safe, kind, and smart. Education is neverending. Essentially we all have contracts that we have agreed to abide by, now let's all make good on our parts...I don't vote that way my opinion will never be that strong. Everyone please keep in mind that every opinion has an "onion" in it...



Buck-a-mile said:


> When I was 18, and registered to vote.
> I listed myself a "practical anarchist".
> 
> Real bad idea.
> ...


I took my post down for us, I was only trying to show a hardcore extreme. Dictatorship would be the opposite...
Because of the way Uber and Lyft have chosen to manipulate their drivers, I chose to no longer support either company in any way, shape, or form. If I ever need a ride I will either call a friend or call a taxi. I certainly have deactivated both of my accounts (this too was my choice)...
Ok, now I will shut up on this thread...
Now let's get back to discussing Uber and Lyft...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Your getting new features I don't have in my 520. Good deal.
> 
> Better price, more features. Bonus!
> 
> Buy extra cards. HD eats a lot of memory. You'll need 2 cards per shift.


So you have Loop Off then..just constant recording ... 1 128gb card more than enough. That's what I will do this time as well..I think Loop recording misses things .. like it take a few seconds or minutes saving one loop and starting a new one?

I'm going to sell my Vantrue NP2 pro ...anyone interested let me know .. CHEAP .. $70 I'll send it USPS Priority


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> So you have Loop Off then..just constant recording ... 1 128gb card more than enough. That's what I will do this time as well..I think Loop recording misses things .. like it take a few seconds or minutes saving one loop and starting a new one?
> 
> I'm going to sell my Vantrue NP2 pro ...anyone interested let me know .. CHEAP .. $70 I'll send it USPS Priority


I store all my videos for a few months on a RAID storage server, so I change cards every 4 hours.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I store all my videos for a few months on a RAID storage server, so I change cards every 4 hours.


This is a pretty neat setup but also costs a few times more than most people spend on cards and hard drives.

What have most people got? $20-60 in SD cards (32-256 GB) and I'd guess somewhere around $100 or 1-2TB worth in free hard drive space, which is about enough for an average of a working month of videos if everything is saved. Storage is cheap, but people also don't spend a lot on having an excess of it.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Been RAIDing for years...private network not attached to internet...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I store all my videos for a few months on a RAID storage server, so I change cards every 4 hours.


I got a drivepro 520 as well and it can record like 12-14 hours straight with just one 128gb card. I think your using 32gb cards?


dauction said:


> So you have Loop Off then..just constant recording ... 1 128gb card more than enough. That's what I will do this time as well..I think Loop recording misses things .. like it take a few seconds or minutes saving one loop and starting a new one?
> 
> I'm going to sell my Vantrue NP2 pro ...anyone interested let me know .. CHEAP .. $70 I'll send it USPS Priority


When I have the drivepro 520 in loop it records in 5 minute blocks continuously without fail. I don't know why ur venturepro are missing a few seconds? Faulty unit most likely or wearing out unit.

Having it run continuously on loop is taxing on the memory card as it writing 1080p raw video and 720p raw video at the same time while deleting the old files. They have a extreme pro set that uses MLC which is a lot more reliable and the same spec you get with ur 32gb or 64gb memory card which would be a MLC. That and it needs a card that can write at least 20mb/s sustain all day everyday. "Not a lot can"

I get about 3 cycles on loop with samsung evo card 128gb before it needs to be formatted as the dash cam hammers it and causes it to freeze. If you are just taking it out and storing the data onto a hard disk or whatever it'll probably last a month before you need to format it. For you to reset the dash cam you need like a toothpick or something similar to depress the base of the unit there a reset button and that'll turn it off and on again. Be recording again under a minute.

https://www.samsung.com/au/memory-storage/pro-endurance-microsd-card/MB-MJ128GAAPC/

















That samsung pro line for heavy recording and I would imagine it'll last the life of the dashcam & if it doesn't comes with a 5 year warranty. Built to last over 40 thousand hours of recording constantly and has all the data safe guards one can have that isn't included in the consumer graded products. What that in years? Almost 5 years of continuously recording.

That the thing is you have a good dash cam but you need an equally good memory card that going to record the action you need it the most or else the dash camera is useless. In saying that I still use a samsung evo plus "consumer version" good enough for me. I might upgrade to the samsung pro later in the year though been the more reliable version with all the features. It'll probably be able to loop for two weeks without having to format it too.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I installed it yesterday. Didn't hardwire, because not sure how long I will be in this cab, before swapping into another. It takes a Class 10 micro SD card, for video. 1 card in the camera, and one on reserve.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> How does a camera make you safer?
> If there is no police, or no law enforcement ... why make a movie?
> 
> Save the money for a camera, and buy a small caliber easily concealed hand gun.
> In an atmosphere of anarchy, it will be more likely to save your life.


Or have both.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Or have both.


Sure.
Some entertainment for your funeral.
Remember: There will soon be no police. No reason to prove anything to anyone because there's going to be nobody to report it to.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> I got a drivepro 520 as well and it can record like 12-14 hours straight with just one 128gb card. I think your using 32gb cards?
> 
> When I have the drivepro 520 in loop it records in 5 minute blocks continuously without fail. I don't know why ur venturepro are missing a few seconds? Faulty unit most likely or wearing out unit.
> 
> ...


I use 64GB cards because they are very inexpensive. Also I format the card after I dump it to RAID.

The cards last longer that way.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I use 64GB cards because they are very inexpensive. Also I format the card after I dump it to RAID.
> 
> The cards last longer that way.


64GB does seem to be best value for money at the moment.

I have a couple of 128GB cards for their utility (I don't usually take my card out of my dash cam to offload files). If you want to have the most storage for the money, 64GB is great for photos, audio, and light video use (including dash cams).


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 64GB does seem to be best value for money at the moment.
> 
> I have a couple of 128GB cards for their utility (I don't usually take my card out of my dash cam to offload files). If you want to have the most storage for the money, 64GB is great for photos, audio, and light video use (including dash cams).


I used to test and select memory cards for medical products.

It woulb be safe to say I have a few left over from that job.&#128526;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Your getting new features I don't have in my 520. Good deal.
> 
> Better price, more features. Bonus!
> 
> Buy extra cards. HD eats a lot of memory. You'll need 2 cards per shift.


2 cards per shift?!??! To hell with that. My VANTRUE holds a 256gb and 3 days of video in HD. I'll be damned if I'm swapping cards 2 times a day...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> 2 cards per shift?!??! To hell with that. My VANTRUE holds a 256gb and 3 days of video in HD. I'll be damned if I'm swapping cards 2 times a day...


15 second card change too much for you&#129300;

How do you get the energy to open your car door?

Really, i have dozens of 64Gb high end cards left over from an old job.

Im organized and have a card holder that works great.

It's not a problem to swap cards at lunch.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> 15 second card change too much for you&#129300;
> 
> How do you get the energy to open your car door?
> 
> ...


Just something I'd rather not be bothered with and since I have a camera that holds a real sd card I don't have to be worried about it at all.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I ordered magazines for my PPQ, SIG MPX and AR15.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I ordered magazines for my PPQ, SIG MPX and AR15.


Good you can store them next to your zillion pack of toilet paper and your hundred thousand bottles of water that are taking up your two car garage.TX


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Good you can store them next to your zillion pack of toilet paper and your hundred thousand bottles of water that are taking up your two car garage.TX


Awww.
Bless your heart...
....you love me.
&#129392;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Awww.
> Bless your heart...
> ....you love me.
> &#129392;


who doesn't?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


Maybe you'd be better off with a nice, new can of mace.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Assuming you survive an attack. Your dash cam footage is really just evidence for the litigation that you will get later. Handy and I have one, but won't save your life if someone's determined to take it.



Buck-a-mile said:


> On 101 outside Santa Barbara I was pulled over for changing speed and weaving.
> 
> Let's look at my dashcam. The speed control works fine, and I haven't been weaving in in the half hour we viewed at condensed speed.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to just use that as evidence in court. Take the whole ride and when the hearing comes and you win you can walk by the cop and whisper,"Liar." After you win.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


Not sure if someone points out the dual dashcam B2W a great option to have if you ever get pulled over by cops, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.










https://www.forbes.com/sites/billro...-b2w-dual-camera-dashcam-system/#3d2f9a8d3ab8


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

estore009 said:


> Not sure if someone points out the dual dashcam B2W a great option to have if you ever get pulled over by cops, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.


Haven't you heard?
We're doing away with the police.
Don't need em any more.
All that funding will be diered to social programs ... no more crime.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Over the years I have had many dash cams, I have had them way before Uber existed. One thing I have found with all of them is memory card maintenance needs to be done or they will eventually fail recording what you want. It is not the cameras fault it is the memory card getting too many fragmented files on it. Most cameras when the memory gets full over writes the oldest files with new files. These files are not the same exact size. Potentially every time a file gets removed for the next file you get fragmented space in the allocation tables. Get enough of these fragmented spaces and the memory card becomes pretty much worthless. The camera still does its job the files it saves are just corrupted from the fragmented spaces on the memory card.

The easiest way to resolve this is to every so often, take the memory card out and erase all the files on a computer. Format the card on the computer and then put it back in the camera and reformat it with the camera. Since I started this practice I have not lost any footage at all.

When I started ride share driving I invested in a second memory card. Now my procedure is to change out the memory card at the end of the day Thursday and at the end of the day Sunday. This way my memory card never gets full. When I pull the card out I load it up in my laptop and delete all the files with no PAX in the car. The remaining files get copied to a USB drive for archiving. I delete everything on the card and it is ready to go back in the camera. On the first Sunday and Thursday of the month I do a format on the cards as I described above.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The easiest way to resolve this is to every so often, take the memory card out and erase all the files on a computer. Format the card on the computer and then put it back in the camera and reformat it with the camera. Since I started this practice I have not lost any footage at all.


In the owner's manual, its says to format the card every two weeks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> In the owner's manual, its says to format the card every two weeks.


Who reads owner manuals? LOL


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

To hook up or hard wire a camera one reads an owner's manual? Insert card (if you can't find the slot it helps if you close your eyes), plug in, hit power button...They might as well print it in Greek for US customers...lol


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Who reads owner manuals? LOL


There is a "format card reminder" in the camera menu!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

estore009 said:


> There is a "format card reminder" in the camera menu!


what kind of file system do you use on your card? yes, all hard drives have to be formatted...NTFS, etc...Not all computer file systems are created the same way...I am guessing you use Apple?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> what kind of file system do you use on your card? yes, all hard drives have to be formatted...NTFS, etc...Not all computer file systems are created the same way...I am guessing you use Apple?


Dashcam works with exFAT and FAT32 cards both!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

see that was easy...I prefer exFAT


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> what kind of file system do you use on your card? yes, all hard drives have to be formatted...NTFS, etc...Not all computer file systems are created the same way...I am guessing you use Apple?


Have too look it up , but FAT32 is usually the standard for SD cards.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> but FAT32 is usually the standard for SD cards


Standard for a small card below 32Gb capacity! 64Gb and 64Gb above cards file standard system as exFAT!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I got a dash cam for years now and have protection from the criminals.
> 
> They have started arresting people because they are white now, trying to make up for the imaginary imbalance.


I knew one of you people would blurt some silly sht like this&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

A great radar detector helps for driving too! I love the Escort Max 360 that I have...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is a picture from Vantrue N2Pro's manual about formatting. I formatted with a software assistant on my computer, then installed the latest firmware to the camera, then reformatted on the camera to remove the latest update [VTN2Pro0D.V38 
.bin] file.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Love my VANTRUE Uber Pro, wouldn't do this gig with out it... Period.
> View attachment 472679





LetsBeSmart said:


> I got a dash cam for years now and have protection from the criminals.
> 
> They have started arresting people because they are white now, trying to make up for the imaginary imbalance.


Kneel down and bow to the black lives movement or you will be crushed and your Cities destroyed .


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted bdietdyo you gy the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


I've been shopping for a dashcam myself. There are sooo many choices out there, which one did you get?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

owlcam is nice, expensive side though...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It turns out that the Vantrue video player plays one video instance at a time; at least that is the way I could only I could view the file.

I'm gonna download the VLC player, and see how that goes.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> This is what all the republican NRA gun nuts have always wanted, let them take the law into their own hands with their guns.
> 
> 
> What camera did you buy?


You are pretty stupid if you think the NRA and their members want to get rid of the police. They are armed for when you little snowflakes try to take the law in your own hands, there will be somone on the other end that will take away your participation trophies. If you need any proof, who later in the news wants to rid of the police and who wants to make sure they are here to stay?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

OCBob said:


> You are pretty stupid if you think the NRA and their members want to get rid of the police. They are armed for when you little snowflakes try to take the law in your own hands, there will be somone on the other end that will take away your participation trophies. If you need any proof, who later in the news wants to rid of the police and who wants to make sure they are here to stay?


My ex-wife is a cop, all cops are lifetime members of the NRA, or under suspicion. I am actually a lifetime member of the NRA because my ex-wife the cop paid the $100 it cost in 1980 to make me a lifetime member.
I kept it to know what they are sending out. For years I got one full trash bag a month of political stuff. Once I sent a months mail back to them with a jar of vasoline. No reply.

It's mostly email now to a dead address.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> My ex-wife is a cop, all cops are lifetime members of the NRA, or under suspicion. I am actually a lifetime member of the NRA because my ex-wife the cop paid the $100 it cost in 1980 to make me a lifetime member.
> I kept it to know what they are sending out. For years I got one full trash bag a month of political stuff. Once I sent a months mail back to them with a jar of vasoline. No reply.
> 
> It's mostly email now to a dead address.


Was she abusing here authority too much, that is why she is an ex-wife?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Was she abusing here authority too much, that is why she is an ex-wife?


If you know cops, you know why.

Something happens to them, and its nothing good, or recoverable from.

After 7 years I made the best decision of my life. Joke this shit.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Never thought I would need to do this, because cops usually take the taxi drivers side, in my city. But cops are fighting for their jobs, and becoming more afraid to arrest people, I have no choice bu to do what Uber drivers do, and install a freaking cam. This comes after being vetted by the taxi inspector too!
> 
> Fend for yourselves, or run for the hills.


Cab drivers in Los Angeles have been required to have dash cams for at least 10 years now. At least the City licensed Taxis anyway.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Truelytcufrebu said:


> Cab drivers in Los Angeles have been required to have dash cams for at least 10 years now. At least the City licensed Taxis anyway.


Smart and you know the insurance companies most likely demanded it.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Sure.
> Some entertainment for your funeral.
> Remember: There will soon be no police. No reason to prove anything to anyone because there's going to be nobody to report it to.


I've never carried in my car but its about time to at least have some mace, if not a tazer or CCW. And yes if there's no police then your video will just be entertaining people on WorldStarHipHop.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I recommend Transcend.
> They were a major memory provider for the last company I worked for.
> We bought a lot of Transcend products without any problems.


It's working well Buck-a Mile

1. Big Buttons..perfect for driving
2. good size screen
3. wifi works well BUT can only be used if DATA is turned off on Phone(not an issue know that I have that sorted out)
4. Clear videos

I purchased a refurbished ($93 compared to $149 new) ) and I would recommend that to anyone else ...you can always return if you get a bad one.










It DID come with a 64G microSD !! (I'm going to upgrade to 128 but still nice to see they included a halfway decent size card)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> So you have Loop Off then..just constant recording ... 1 128gb card more than enough. That's what I will do this time as well..I think Loop recording misses things .. like it take a few seconds or minutes saving one loop and starting a new one?
> 
> I'm going to sell my Vantrue NP2 pro ...anyone interested let me know .. CHEAP .. $70 I'll send it USPS Priority


My Vantrue NP2 Pro overlaps about 2 seconds on the ends of each 5 minute loop.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> My Vantrue NP2 Pro overlaps about 2 seconds on the ends of each 5 minute loop.


I probably had it set wrong ...for me the small fonts , small buttons pain in the backside...

Suppose I should list it on Ebay today.. anyone want to make an offer let me know...comes with 64G card


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dauction said:


> I probably had it set wrong ...for me the small fonts , small buttons pain in the backside...
> 
> Suppose I should list it on Ebay today.. anyone want to make an offer let me know...comes with 64G card


You should post the link to the eBay listing here. Thanks for your effort in making others safe!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You should post the link to the eBay listing here. Thanks for your effort in making others safe!


Sold on Ebay yesterday ..$85

Thanks .. Camera, Mask, Sneeze barrier and I put hand and spray disinfect in the passenger pull-down armrest.

I'd say roughly 60% of passengers use the hand disinfection lotion...










IN My Market my main passengers are Group Home Staff, Nursing/ retirement Homes, Hospital , Assembly manufacturing , Poultry producer (Gold n Plum) .. the Jackpot of COVID.

The Sneeze Barrier and Hand Sanitizer get the most positive comments


----------

